# SKA Championship - Biloxi



## jaksprat

Is anybody fishing the SKA Championship in Biloxi next week?


----------



## Bonehead-GA

Yes, we are fishing. We are planning on getting there Wed.
I can't wait.


----------



## deckhand

I'm thinkung about it, but haven't decided yet!


----------



## Matt Mcleod

Bonehead-GA said:


> Yes, we are fishing. We are planning on getting there Wed.
> I can't wait.


Good luck! Have you fished Biloxi before?


----------



## Bonehead-GA

No, this will be our first trip there. 
Matt are you fishing?


----------



## Mouse

I plan on donating financially and catching bait, but I'll let the rest of you fish.


----------



## MikeG

Used to fish SKA. Now I would rather flush thousands of dollars down a toilet. I got a sour taste years ago and don't see where they do much for the fishing world.


----------



## Matt Mcleod

Bonehead-GA said:


> No, this will be our first trip there.
> Matt are you fishing?


No, I haven't fished an ska tournament in a few years. I fished them for about 10 years and fished the championship in Biloxi many times. 

You need to check CA25 and some of those other shallow rigs over there in the area they call the "shallow field". CA 25 is where a lot of those big fish came from that year all the records were broken. I counted 75 plus boats there on the second day and we caught a 53.97 lb fish there. Unfortunately the first day we made the run to the west delta and only caught a mid 30's.

It has also been won at a place I really like called the south east banks. It's an area of live bottom off Alabama. I'm sure I still have the numbers to it somewhere if you need them. You won't be by yourself there if there are fish there. 

To the east of the southeast banks there is a few rigs that I really like also.

But last year all those big fish were caught on a big rock some call the "salt dome" that is in deep water south of Biloxi. I can give you the numbers to that too. 

And of coarse some can't help making the run west to the west delta. It might be a good idea since the fishing was pretty good over there this year as far as I understand.


----------



## jaksprat

Bonehead, I'm with Strike Two. Catch up with us Wed night. We'll be fishing the Pro tourney on Tues and Wed and then Nationals.

Matt gives some good advice. If like prior years, most boats will be at the Horseshoe Dome.

Make sure you have plenty of rigs. Fishing was non stop last year. I think we went through right at 100 rigs in just one day of fishing. The bite was so on and so steady, that we only got a full spread out once the entire day.

If you need any crew members, we'll offer up deckhand or mouse. Take your pick, or take them both!


----------



## Bonehead-GA

jaksprat, I will try to run up with you Wed.
Our whole crew is going. None of them has been to Biloxi, either.
Good luck.


----------



## deckhand

Jacksprat
I'll go catch bait, fish and perform surgical procedures if you will go pick up my MOJO gear!


----------



## reelthrill

I fished the SKA for years when they first started. I have fished out of biloxi many times. The years that we were "anglers of the year" we caught big fish at the GUS, 165 rigs, and Hal houston 202's. Im not sure if any of those places even exsist any more. The north getty rigs were also good. Actually, you may have to rig-jump to find the big kings. If you find them while pre-fishing, just remember that they can move to another rig over night. (but it will usually be a rig close by the previous rig). Use ribbon fish, bonitas, and huge gulf hardtails. Fish all over the water column. We caught two 57Plus fish with our baits at 150'. If you fish the southeast banks, as Matt suggested, live menhaden work best there.I won the bud lite out of pensacola in 1985 at the SE banks.


----------



## jspooney

You guys who fish the SKA tourneys are serious fisherman. Too rich for me but I like to read about it.


----------

